# Gelding doesn't drop to pee



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd definitely get his sheath cleaned. I've seen some massive stones before and can you imagine how uncomfortable that is. 

Does his pee seem off color to you? Too dark? Some geldings just don't drop to pee.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

A lot of geldings don't drop to pee.. some drop completely... some drop half way..

Is it really cold wear you are? That could be a factor )

But yes its always good to check his sheath and bean. It's not hard to do!!

Is there really a lady that soley makes a living cleaning sheaths? LOL

"Hi my name is Sally.. I make a living cleaning horse weiners" ROFL. Call Mike Rowe! We've got a dirty job for him!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> "Hi my name is Sally.. I make a living cleaning horse weiners" ROFL. Call Mike Rowe! We've got a dirty job for him!


 
LOL , I wonder if anyone has ever suggested that for one of his shows!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Why couldn't I have found somebody to do that when I had my gelding? Instead, the barn owners wife came out to hold him and I though she was going to lose her cookies. I told her that day that they really needed to do their miniature donkey. I guess it was probably about a couple of weeks later, I got there to feed and clean stalls, and the male miniature donkey was gone. The owner said that they had decided to just find him a new home since they have the mare and a baby. After the look on her face when I was cleaning them, I think it was a big factor in them getting rid of the male.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL poor mini donkey, probably had a really uncomfortable willy!

I am currently procrastinating on cleaning my gelding... He is at my moms bf's and they are definitely non horsey people and there is no barn to hide in lol... I was talking to mom about it and she started cracking up when I said I would have to take him out behind the house so noone thought I was molesting my horse or into zoophilia... gah... geldings...(just to be clear, I have checked it, it isnt _that_ dirty but it could use a cleaning...)

Anyhoo back to the subject, if you are worried, call your vet and describe it to him, he should be able to decide if he needs to come out. Though I must say that some animals just like to pee on themselves, especially males(even gelded ones), it is called steeping and is a passive sexual behavior, something to get his smell around... Instead of peeing everywhere they just pee on themselves and walk around... Wierdos lol


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> "Hi my name is Sally.. I make a living cleaning horse weiners" ROFL. Call Mike Rowe! We've got a dirty job for him!


so funny! I love this idea!!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I can tell when my gelding is getting dirty because he smells "cheesy." I can smell it when I groom him and sometimes riding him. I can never tell just by looking because his......you know, always looks clean, not crusty like other geldings I have had. It seems like all his smegma accumulates inside the sheath, not on the outside of the.... wee-wee.  So he can look clean, but have alot of gunk up in there.

And I swear, it seems like most horse owners around here never check for beans. Every gelding I have bought has had a huge bean, and when you ask if they have ever been cleaned, you just get a weird look from the former owner. 

I also have a neighbor who's horse has a huge bean (I checked because I was riding him for a while and when I got back and unsaddled he was just dangling.) Well, anyway, it was almost the size of a golf ball, too big to get out easily and I told the owner and she just said, "well, he's peeing okay." Ugh, I'm sure he's still got it there. :-(

And now I have a mare, and low-and-behold, the gunk between her teats looks and smells just like the gunk geldings get in their sheaths. Who knew!


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

The color doesn't seem off, it doesn't smell bad, it just goes all over the place. How do you clean when he doesn't drop? 
I've only had him for 6 weeks and he is staring to trust me, but I'm not sure if he trusts me that much...
I'll get the number for the cleaning lady and have her come out, I'm not messing with this.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

lol. I wish I had someone to clean my gelding for me! Probably my least favorite part of owning a gelding.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I wonder how much that lady makes...Sounds like I could make a killing!!! I would LOVE for Mike Rowe to come help me too.... shirtless preferably. ;o)


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

Lol sheath cleaning can be so gross.... not the actual act but the SMELL. I swear, sheath cleaning liquid stuff is almost worse of a smell than the smegma itself! 

What I do is get a really long sock, a clean sponge, a bucket of warm water, and some sheath cleaning solution. Watch the hind legs, sometimes they like it, sometimes they don't. Put the sock on your arm, and dip that arm in the warm water. Pour some sheath cleaning solution on the sock and slowly maneuver towards the area... lol. Start out by cleaning the outer edges and just inside the sheath, testing his limits a little. If he stands nice, reach up farther and try to get all of the gunk off of the sheath walls. Keep going further, rinsing the sock occasionally. If you can get him to drop, perfect. 

Its scary how far up there th sheath goes, and how far you can have your arm in there before you actually find the weiner. Big horses can sometimes have an entire arms length!! Its kinda creepy. lol.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had a gelding that didnt drop later in life. He had weak hind legs so he didnt even bother to kind of park to pee, he just kind of went. He didnt drop at all, to me I saw that as a sign of his condition worsening.

ive never been able to clean the whole thing myself. I clean the sheeth out when I notice its icky, but for a horse to drop I usually need my vet to sedate them and clean the whole thing.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

There is a new girl at my barn and she gave me her business card. Sheath cleaner ewww lol. Kinda nice to know I have one at the barn though. lol
She can smell when they need cleaning.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

The problem with getting a sheeth cleaner out is- that they aren't a vet, if you horse needs to be sedated they cant do it.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think you need a special license to sedate a horse... If you effectively know how to sedate the horse and get the job done right I don't see a problem... I have a slew of drugs on hand if I need them for various emergencies... ) It's amazing what the vets will give you if you know how to hit a vain.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

^^Agreed. I have sedation and various horse needles in my little bar fridge. Vets can be amazing when they trust you and know you're not some junkie who's gonna shoot up on horse sedatives.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

My gelding will NOT let me even get near his ...thing... he gets really upset... so I need to get the vet out..


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

My boy , wow its a production, does not like to have pee on his legs , he spreads so far and drops almost to ground its hilarious.....looks like he gonna take off....tail up...nose up...I will try to get a picture...Its the funniest hing you've ever seen..


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Sketter said:


> My gelding will NOT let me even get near his ...thing... he gets really upset... so I need to get the vet out..


Spend more time grooming his hind legs and belly. work closer to it all the time and back off when he gets bothered. If he doesn't like it when he is fully awake he still won't like it when he's sedated, he will just not do as much about it.

I knew a girl that would clean her horses sheath every time she gave him grain (every day she rode). Before long every time the horse was fed grain he got an erection. That was good for alot of jokes at the poor womans expense.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

^ hahah wow...I would have had to tease her, but at least she could get it all clean. My dad's gelding used to actually enjoy being cleaned, but he was cut and broke right before we got him. He thought my dad was his best bud for hosing him with cold water and later in life getting him all cleaned out...lol. It was funny. My mom gets those really long rubber gloves. We have sedatives to use if we need them, but I can only foresee one of ours that will need it....poor guy is an idiot. We're still working with him to get him better about things, but it may need cleaned beofre then.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

and somehow i consider myself lucky...my gelding is super clean all the time...i constantly check him for beans because i just know one is going to sneak up on my but he never has one! and he is always clean! never a funny smell...never alot of yuck...a little bit but hey thats just natural...he is clean...sometimes it weirds me out...

I dont think i would have an issue cleaning his sheath though...i mean as weird as it sounds he is very use to being handled there...i made sure he was so that if he ever did get a bean or need his sheath cleaned i could do it myself with him tied...so yea...i still just consider myself lucky that i havent had to do it yet...


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, don't I feel foolish? 
Tried to get the phone number for the "cleaning lady" only to find out she lives 5 hours away. The friend who knows her moved here 3 years ago and she's the one who told me about her.
So I'm in a bit of a pickle here...
One of the other ladies at the barn is going to help me this weekend, I wonder how JT is going to feel about all this....
Been looking at all the other threads on the subject and even found a video using google, not looking forward to this.
But, if it's gotta get done, it will get done!


----------

